# TTOC gel badge placement.



## MXS

Where do I put it? rear end of my car is de-badged,so I would rather not!!... its too big to stick over the front grill quattro badge!!! .. looks naff on the number plates!!.. any other ideas welcomed.... :?


----------



## Redscouse

Bottom of your rear numberplate? 8)

Paul


----------



## MXS

MXS said:


> Where do I put it? .. looks naff on the number plates!!..


----------



## Redscouse

I know, i was only messing.

Not sure where else you could place it really. Get another one and place in the rear quarter windows.


----------



## MXS

Anyone?

Are there any other larger grille badges available that I could utilise?


----------



## T3RBO

As I'm debaged I am running with just the window stickers fitted to the rear quarters.


----------



## MXS

T3RBO said:


> As I'm debaged I am running with just the window stickers fitted to the rear quarters.


Thanks for the input, but my rear quarters are tinted, and you cannot see the stickers!


----------



## Wallsendmag

MXS said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm debaged I am running with just the window stickers fitted to the rear quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, but my rear quarters are tinted, and you cannot see the stickers!
Click to expand...

How about underneath the rear view mirror


----------



## jimmyf

Discreet


----------



## MXS

jimmyf said:


> Discreet


That's got me thinking...


----------



## MXS

wallsendmag said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm debaged I am running with just the window stickers fitted to the rear quarters.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input, but my rear quarters are tinted, and you cannot see the stickers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about underneath the rear view mirror
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip!..I'll give it a go.


----------



## McKenzie

Well I ran this at the Ultimate Dubs weekend. What you think? Not the best of photo's but gives you a better idea.


















I also found this one Paul


----------



## Redscouse

I hope your Gel badge placement isnt as wonky as your photos Dan mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## McKenzie

Redscouse said:


> I hope your Gel badge placement isnt as wonky as your photos Dan mate :lol: :lol:


 :lol: 2shay! It was a little rushed that last pic I have to admit! It's also now on there for life as the painter when redoing the front end of the car lacquered over the sticker! :lol: It's looking quite permanent but is giving it a nice gloss look.


----------



## A3DFU

back on topic: I stook mine on my leather Rep folder 8) 
[hint - hint]


----------



## MXS

A3DFU said:


> back on topic: I stook mine on my leather Rep folder 8)
> [hint - hint]


 :lol: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

MXS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> back on topic: I stook mine on my leather Rep folder 8)
> [hint - hint]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

Have you not stuck it anywhere yet buddy? lol


----------



## A3DFU

Redscouse said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> back on topic: I stook mine on my leather Rep folder 8)
> [hint - hint]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you not stuck it anywhere yet buddy? lol
Click to expand...

Obviously not Paul as MXS first wants to become a Rep :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Redscouse

A3DFU said:


> Obviously not Paul as MXS first wants to become a Rep :lol: :lol: :wink:


   

Paul


----------



## MXS

Nope! still undecided where to stick it :lol:

....and still undecided about the Rep scenario :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

MXS said:


> still undecided about the Rep scenario :roll:


Your area is certainly vacant atm :wink:


----------



## MXS

A3DFU said:


> MXS said:
> 
> 
> 
> still undecided about the Rep scenario :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Your area is certainly vacant atm :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes very vacant!

After putting feelers out on both Mk.1 & Mk.2 forums the response was under whelming 

That has not put me off as such, there are 2 or 3 peeps who are up for a meet, and a couple who have offered to share the load with me, so watch this space.


----------



## A3DFU

MXS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MXS said:
> 
> 
> 
> still undecided about the Rep scenario :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Your area is certainly vacant atm :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes very vacant!
> 
> After putting feelers out on both Mk.1 & Mk.2 forums the response was under whelming
> 
> That has not put me off as such, there are 2 or 3 peeps who are up for a meet, and a couple who have offered to share the load with me, so watch this space.
Click to expand...

Sounds good!!! 

Just drop Paul aka Redscouse a PM to find out what's involved --------> and soon you may know what to do with your gel badge (put it on your Reps' folder as I have done) :wink:


----------



## MXS

I have already been speaking with Paul, thanks for the heads up


----------



## A3DFU

YES!!


----------



## JBTT

Hi everyone,

Mine is on the left of the Aluminium band of the glove box. I don't have a photo of it right now since I am on a business trip but will post it when I get back.

JBTT


----------



## MXS

JBTT said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Mine is on the left of the Aluminium band of the glove box. I don't have a photo of it right now since I am on a business trip but will post it when I get back.
> 
> JBTT


Thanks !


----------



## JBTT

Here is how it looks 

Since I did not know where to put it ... :roll:


----------



## marcelloTTc

JBTT said:


> Mine is on the left of the Aluminium band of the glove box.


I had think the same place where put badge...otherwise you could pput it on radio flip cover...


----------



## JBTT

marcelloTTc said:


> I had think the same place where put badge...otherwise you could pput it on radio flip cover...


There is no radio cover on the MK2 anymore :?


----------



## marcelloTTc

JBTT said:


> marcelloTTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had think the same place where put badge...otherwise you could pput it on radio flip cover...
> 
> 
> 
> There is no radio cover on the MK2 anymore :?
Click to expand...

Ooops,it's true I forgot it...


----------



## AshleyC

I know you said you are de-badged but so am i, and i decided to put it on the back, i think it looks quite good there..
i suppose an alternative would be where the s-line badges go, if i didnt have an s-line badge there, thats where it would be..


----------



## IC_HOTT

McKenzie said:


> Well I ran this at the Ultimate Dubs weekend. What you think? Not the best of photo's but gives you a better idea.


coincidentaly thats exactly where I eventually put mine this weekend - looks perfectly discreet 8)


----------



## Adam-tt

least you guys got the gel badge i didnt :x


----------



## Wallsendmag

You should have had one in the welcome pack


----------



## Adam-tt

nope :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'll get on in the post tomorrow then. :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

yey Thank you


----------



## IC_HOTT

adam-tt said:


> yey Thank you


and where will you stick it adam ?


----------



## MXS

AshleyC said:


> I know you said you are de-badged but so am i, and i decided to put it on the back, i think it looks quite good there..
> i suppose an alternative would be where the s-line badges go, if i didnt have an s-line badge there, thats where it would be..


I cannot see the pic mate?


----------



## Adam-tt

Thank you to whoever sent my badge out got it today just need to find somewhere to put it now lol :-D


----------



## phil3012

Slightly off topic, but where do people (especially with a Mk 2) put the window sticker?

Was going to put it on the rear window but a bit concerned about covering the filaments as when I removed the dealer sticker it had orange line on it from the aerial element.


----------



## Wallsendmag

phil3012 said:


> Slightly off topic, but where do people (especially with a Mk 2) put the window sticker?
> 
> Was going to put it on the rear window but a bit concerned about covering the filaments as when I removed the dealer sticker it had orange line on it from the aerial element.


Rear quaterlight :wink:


----------



## phil3012

wallsendmag said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic, but where do people (especially with a Mk 2) put the window sticker?
> 
> Was going to put it on the rear window but a bit concerned about covering the filaments as when I removed the dealer sticker it had orange line on it from the aerial element.
> 
> 
> 
> Rear quaterlight :wink:
Click to expand...

I was thinking that, I might have to get one for the other side to match.


----------



## gday

Hi all

I have also struggled with this one ...... don't particularily want to stick anything onto my bodywork and have tinted windows so there is no chance I will faff around sticking something on them!

I am going to get new plates made up soon (to get rid of the garaage name at the bottom) and may be tempted to fit the sticker to the rear plate when done


----------



## Gos

gday said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have also struggled with this one ...... don't particularily want to stick anything onto my bodywork and have tinted windows so there is no chance I will faff around sticking something on them!
> 
> I am going to get new plates made up soon (to get rid of the garaage name at the bottom) and may be tempted to fit the sticker to the rear plate when done


the plate provider nane/address must appear at the bottom of the plate to be legal iirc


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gos said:


> gday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> I have also struggled with this one ...... don't particularily want to stick anything onto my bodywork and have tinted windows so there is no chance I will faff around sticking something on them!
> 
> I am going to get new plates made up soon (to get rid of the garaage name at the bottom) and may be tempted to fit the sticker to the rear plate when done
> 
> 
> 
> the plate provider nane/address must appear at the bottom of the plate to be legal iirc
Click to expand...

Wrong accoring to Tyneside Audi, it only needs the BS number


----------



## wazman999

Just placed mine dead centre on the bottom of the rear number plate. Subtle, but conveys enough of a message to those behind. The car in front is actually a TT. :twisted:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Placed mine in the lower right hand corner of the rear number plate as soon as I had received it. Been driving the car around up and down the country for 6 months then discovered that my registration started PF11 and not PK11 as shown on the registration plates 

A week or so after the dealers had replaced the registration plates I realised that my gel badge had been thrown away with the old plates [smiley=bigcry.gif] - just ordered a new one  .


----------



## IC_HOTT

Gos said:


> the plate provider name/address must appear at the bottom of the plate to be legal iirc


Ide been told this to, but name/Post Code/ BS number . . . . dont know how true


----------



## wazman999

grasmere said:


> Gos said:
> 
> 
> 
> the plate provider name/address must appear at the bottom of the plate to be legal iirc
> 
> 
> 
> Ide been told this to, but name/Post Code/ BS number . . . . dont know how true
Click to expand...

This is true


----------

